# Parchment paper



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me a good source for parchment paper. I am getting tired of the small rolls and would like to get something in bulk. Thanks!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Matfer Bourgeat EXOPAP - Parchment Paper


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, I will give it a try.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I haven't personally used them ha because I still go to grocery store and get rolls
I am so lazy and rolls last me thru like 100 shirts but I lnow Bobbie uses them and seems to have good luck with them  neways it is a bargain price


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep that is the place that I buy mine and it is a really great price compared to most.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you use it for both pretreatment and the final heat press?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the quilan parchment for drying the pretreatment, and I use the silicone treated for curing the print. The one in the link above is the silicone treated parchment. I will look later and find that place I get my quilan parchment from and post it.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank You! This has made my day!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Okay, I found it Quilon Pan Liner Paper - 16.3'' x 24.5'', Pan Liners, this is actually a really great place for the quilan, it is only $48 for 1000 sheets. Hope this helps. The way I found the suppliers is that I searched under restaurant supplies as they are normally used for baking. But I did alot of price comparison for over the last year, and these were the best deals. Hope this helps


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks again. When using the silicone paper do you put the silicone side next to the garment for two or three 60 seconds press time? Again I really appreciate your help.

P.S. I just ordered the parchment paper. They should give you a commission! lol


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

:tipthank: You Rock Boobielee!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

weave said:


> Thanks again. When using the silicone paper do you put the silicone side next to the garment for two or three 60 seconds press time? Again I really appreciate your help.
> 
> P.S. I just ordered the parchment paper. They should give you a commission! lol


The nice think with that silicone paper is it is coated on both sides where some is only coated on one side, just thought I would let you know that, as I turn it to use the other side also. But to answer your question I dont do seperate presses, I just press the one time for the full amount of time. I usually press light shirts for 120 seconds and darks for 180 seconds. I press at 325degress. I was pressing at 330 but found a little discoloring so I lowered from 330 to 325 and for me this works perfect


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm glad to hear the paper is coated on both sides. Should go a lot further. I am also glad to hear I am not the only one seeing some discoloration when the temp. is 330. I have been changing the heat temp. from 325 for whites and then change it back to 330 for colored items. I have also been doing three separate heat presses for 60 seconds each for cure time. I will change the way I have been doing it. On the pretreatment process with the quilon parchment paper are you pressing 10 seconds with and 10 seconds without the paper at 325 degrees for both whites and colored items? This information is very helpful. Thanks Bobbielee!!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes that is exactly how I do the pretreatment  it really helps to do that second press without the paper for making keeping the fibers down.

When curing if you are using light pressure the moisture escapes well, that is why I dont do seperate presses. I know that some people do it this way, I have tried both ways and have not noticed a difference.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

I always have the heat press pressure set to light. I think you just get a feel for it after awhile. I adjust the pressure based on what I am doing always keeping it light. I sometimes wonder though if I heat press a heavy black t-shirt with the white ink and still see steam should I be heat pressing it again until I don't see any more steam when the heat press opens? Just wondering what your thoughts are.

Thanks!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes as the steam is showing there is still moisture. Does the paper come right off without a sticky feel to it? It should.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, the paper comes right off. We live in a town of one school black and gold and the other school black and red. Sometimes on a black shirt I have had to use two coats of white and two coats of color. This is when I have still noticed some steam. Maybe I should set it either to 330 degrees for this application with black shirts or one more min. for the curing time. I will begin paying closer attention to the heat press pressure also. What do you think?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Deflinately if you are using a really heavy layer of ink, I would maybe open after 3 minutes and do another minute. Because will more ink its going to take longer to cure.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Just want to thank you for all your help. I know the proper cure time and procedure makes all the difference in how the item washes in regards to the amount it fades. The end result is a happy customer! I am sure you have helped several people besides me on this topic.

Thanks again!

P.S. I have now ordered from both paper companies. Let me know if you find it on a big roll in the future. I do a lot of heartpatches for companies and was hoping to find it on a roll that would fit in a dispenser to hang on the wall.
Maybe in the future. Technology is changing oh so fast!!!


----------

